# Construction Worker's Head Impaled by 5 ft Long Rebar



## Mech (Mar 23, 2021)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...by-5-foot-steel-bar/ar-BB1eSVuO?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 23, 2021)

I slipped on a construction ramp about a month ago.  Nothing was protruding from my body but it hurt a lot.


----------



## ICE (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## jpranch (Mar 23, 2021)

I took a bad fall years ago into an excavation while doing a footing inspection that had short vertical rebar / no safety caps. It had snowed the night before and the contractor had put 6 mil poly down to protect the footings prior to the storm. Snow on poly is like walking on ice except you don't know its there until its too late. I was damn lucky! Just recalling the story hoping that someone will not make that same mistake!


----------



## Keystone (Mar 23, 2021)

Hoping it was a very active day in that ED, That photo of the the patient in the wide open ED makes me appreciate the curtains we have in the United States. Reminds me of military emergency tent/triage.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 24, 2021)

Who has ordinances, statutes or code sections that address rebar protection safety on permitted jobsites?


----------



## Keystone (Mar 24, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Who has ordinances, statutes or code sections that address rebar protection safety on permitted jobsites?



I don’t know of any ordinances but I assure you OSHA has authority and something to say.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 24, 2021)

We do not have the power to order any correction, but we absolutely have the authority to fail their inspection because the site is not safe enough to complete the inspection. 

This is typically a last resort, only if they refuse to act on the unsafe conditions. As we leave site, I text the safety inspector and he shows up a short time later.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Who has ordinances, statutes or code sections that address rebar protection safety on permitted jobsites?


CALOSHA does


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 26, 2021)

Virginia also enforces OSHA, as well as several other states.




__





						State Plans | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
					






					www.osha.gov


----------



## ICE (Mar 27, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Who has ordinances, statutes or code sections that address rebar protection safety on permitted jobsites?


I have walked away from dozens of inspections that had rebar sticking straight up.  I suppose I overstepped my authority.  I don't suppose that I care about overstepping my authority when there is a dangerous condition..

There was a commercial project that had hundreds of deadly rebar.  The superintendent told me that a few jobs back they had an incident.  A girl and boy were cutting through the site on a weekend when the girl fell off a berm and was impaled....darn near died.  He said that the boy was transported also because he went into shock. I didn't perform the footing inspection for a week.

Over the years I have met people that were impaled and met people that had an incident.  There was the sister-in-law that was impaled in a back yard during an addition project.  And the old guy that had the scar on his belly.  I even met a man that fell 50'.  He landed on another workman.  Only one of the two survived the fall.

There is no excuse.


----------



## ICE (Mar 28, 2021)

The wall finish will be stucco.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 29, 2021)

Cart before horse?


----------



## e hilton (Mar 29, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Cart before horse?


Wrong discussion thread?   Old people get confused easily.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 29, 2021)

ICE said:


> The wall finish will be stucco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m impressed that they didn’t notch the joists to conceal the wires and pex.


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Wrong discussion thread?   Old people get confused easily.


And I don't remember doing it either.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 2, 2021)

So our concurrance is: If we see an unsafe condition note it and "inform" the super. Failure to do so will come up when/if an investigation/suit happens.


----------

